# s-line badge removal



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi all

Someone on here asked me who was interested in buying car if the s line could be removed as I assume its a stick on? I do not want to remove as really whoever buys thats their choice but what would be the best way for reference as guy who was interested did not like and was concerned of scraping paint on removal. :? ?
thanks


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Why would you remove the badges?


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

a prospective buyer asked me I think they are great and most on here do but he doesnt like them so thought would try and get an answer for him.


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

If it is a stick on the best way to remove it is to heat it up with a hair dryer (don't tell the mrs what you are using it for) then use some dental floss or similar to slide behind the badge and lift it off.
Any sticky residue can be removed with some polish.
No way of marking the paint with dental floss.
The only down side is if the paint has faded considerably then you might see where the badge has been but I am sure a proper "correction" would fix that.
You do need to be careful though... I can't remember what car is was (maybe a BMW) but I took a badge off and it also had two locating pins as well as the sticky backing so it left two small holes in the panel.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

tx mate have passed on.


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

I used the heat up/dental floss method to remove my TT badge.... Badge came of easy.... the sticky stuff didnt..... was really carefull but using suggested methods wd40, tar/bug remover was still really hard to get off ! lost some laquer and paint. Was gutted, still waiting for my replacement TT badge to cover it up. I'd say leave them on cant cause yourself any grief then fella


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Easy


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

lol...... felt a bit like that at one point !


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

is that you in the pic jam?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

No matey but I like a bit of gas mask action cant beat some black rubber :lol:


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

ohhhhh now ya talking ! got any pic's :lol:


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Tx for replies but it seems having the s line motif on the car is a deal breaker ? )


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

chilledoutman said:


> Tx for replies but it seems having the s line motif on the car is a deal breaker ? )


Really a small badge is a deal breaker?


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

i'd say wait for someone else.... if its that much of an issue then what else are they gunna start asking for???


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes I've got a reserve pint of blood and a gold bar to throw in and let it go for £6000 cash, yes certainly sir no probs! He he. I'm gobsmacked at some pms and conversations with members on here... I was joking about the blood and gold bar by the way lol!


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Why on earth did you/previous owner put an s-line badge on a qs anyway :?

Seeing it's a quick job I'd get rid of them if I were you mate, hair dryer and fishing line worked a treat for my rears.

Good luck with the sale...


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

No idea must admit doesn't bother me so i was put off buying car? And dont seem to have sleepless nights over it but understand it upsets some people. Ha ha
Tx matey may keep car as worth more to me than silly offers not that desperate for cash...... Yet


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

haha Yeah I guess so mate, doesn't look terrible just doesn't belong on that car, and is in the wrong place really so looks a little strange!

Your car looks like a pretty nice example (apart from the crazy badges :roll: ) and I am sure someone will be looking for one at the right price. Have you had much interest?


----------



## TYPR2TT (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

It was me kicking up the fuss about the badges - its a personal preference and although it seems like a petty thing initially it could lead to a lot of hassle if removal causes damage to the lacquer/ was drilled in/ paint correction - which from having owned a red car I can tell you it is a real PITA!

I hope i don't sound like I'm disrespecting the op, he is extremely friendly and a top guy  the car is absolutely lovely, those badges on the door just look out of place to me personally and I couldn't expect them to be removed for my sake Incase it then led to the potential issues I highlighted above.

Hope that clarifies why it was a 'deal breaker' for me. I'm sure the car will sell it looks a fantastic example 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That sounds a fair and reasonable explanation :wink:

If the badges on the back of my TT came off easily after 10 years, then those s-line ones should will pop off with no effort at all


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

fair play for piping up and explaining your reasoning.......


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Just to clarify also typr2tt was NOT the muppett saying I should take £6k for car as a great deal!!!
That was a much higher rated member and awaiting their post to explain their reasons )
And yes Tx for the top guy I'm a wonderful human being etc now feeling good going into weekend.
Yes lots of interest but from people offering silly money apart from above member.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

The TT 225 I bought yesterday has the S badge under the TT ones...I don't like it that much because it clearly doesn't belong to the car but for now I'm leaving it there 'cause I don't want to mess with the paint!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Shinigami said:


> The TT 225 I bought yesterday has the S badge under the TT ones...I don't like it that much because it clearly doesn't belong to the car but for now I'm leaving it there 'cause I don't want to mess with the paint!


You might be luckier if the badges have been added after manufacture, however, you can't guarantee what has been used to stick them on :?

My TT and Quattro badges on a 02 plate came off quite easy with heat/dental floss method, glue came off with wd40

John


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Duggy said:


> Shinigami said:
> 
> 
> > The TT 225 I bought yesterday has the S badge under the TT ones...I don't like it that much because it clearly doesn't belong to the car but for now I'm leaving it there 'cause I don't want to mess with the paint!
> ...


Yeah the previous owner stick it there and it doesn't look particularly cool (it's under the TT badge...) but again as you said I've had the car for just 1 day so at the moment I have more important things to do than remove the S badge


----------

